# 2006 jetta 25 coil pack problem



## 28719boy (Jun 8, 2010)

*2006 jetta 2.5 coil pack problem*

we have a 2006 jetta that we drove perfectly fine all day. then we went to the movies and when we came out it wouldn't start. we started looking at the fuses in the engine bay fuse box. we found a blown fuse. in the owners manual it shows fuel pump but it keeps blowing when we try to crank the car, even with a new fuse. it did crank one time and the fuse didnt blow but the coil started smoking. it was the coil pack closest to the battery and you can see on the very top where it was starting to melt. any thoughts on what is wrong or has anyone had this problem before?


----------



## C Dubbin (Jul 7, 2008)

yes sir there is a recall from vw call your local dealer and see about it


----------



## 28719boy (Jun 8, 2010)

wow awesome! thanks for the info!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I think you have a totaly different problem all together. The recall on the coilpacks was because the seals on them would let rainwater seep into the engine and foul up the plugs and coilpacks themselves. That deffinately isnt good and Ive never heard or seen that happen before on this engine. Could just be a faulty coilpack but thats pretty crazy it started melting.


----------



## 28719boy (Jun 8, 2010)

Well I called VW today and explained what happened and they said to bring it in and that there was two more recalls they was going to fix. I hope that don't see it and blow it off and try and make me pay for it!


----------

